# 190 visa Australia with 60 points, (Structural or Civil Engineer)



## ilyas123 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello everyone,

My point breakdown is as follows:

Age:30
Bachelors in Civil Eng. and Masters in Structural Engineer:15

I have couple of questions:

1) I will complete my PhD in 2 years, but as far I understand, I can't claim points for that, until it is completed and checked with the Engineers of Australia.

2) If I apply EOI now and get visa quickly, can I go to Australia just for visa clearing and come back to UK to finish my PhD or I will need to stop my studies and go to Australia for PR, without a chance on finishing my PhD?

IELTS (l:8, R:8.5 , W:7 , S:7):10
i.e. 30+15+10 = 55

With NSW state sponsorship I will get 5 points extra .

3) What chances do I have of getting a 190 of NSW. A friend of mine tells me that the competition is high so with just 60 points its hard to get 190 of NSW is that true?


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

ilyas123 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My point breakdown is as follows:
> 
> ...


1. No you cant claim points till your thesis defense. 
2. You must enter Aus before the Initial Entry Date mentioned on PR grant; go back to UK for your PhD, and permanently migrate after graduating.
3. Yes, competition is high as far as I know.


You can start the process; Nominate an occupation you wish to apply for, get the skills assessment, submit the EOI, apply for State nomination. Lodge a Visa application once invited. And continue your PhD in the meantime. Don't worry about entering Aus at the moment; thats still a long way.


----------



## ilyas123 (Sep 26, 2017)

Thanks for reply=)


----------



## Sajjad137 (Jun 15, 2017)

ilyas123 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My point breakdown is as follows:
> 
> ...


Bro your case is very strong for NSW SS. NSW always prefers the candidate with band 7 in each module of IELTS. I am sure you can get nomination within a month. No competition for u. So do hurry and apply, u will get nomination in a month.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

ilyas123 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> IELTS (l:8, R:8.5 , W:7 , S:7):10
> i.e. 30+15+10 = 55


any working experience ?


----------



## ilyas123 (Sep 26, 2017)

Sajjad137 said:


> Bro your case is very strong for NSW SS. NSW always prefers the candidate with band 7 in each module of IELTS. I am sure you can get nomination within a month. No competition for u. So do hurry and apply, u will get nomination in a month.


Thanks for reply)I have applied for degree assessment at EA via Dublin Accord, so waiting for result to register EOI. How long does it usually takes for EA? 2-3 months?


----------



## ilyas123 (Sep 26, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> any working experience ?


Unfortunately, I have only 1.5 years of experience, so I cant claim points for this.


----------



## alexlee (Jul 24, 2019)

ilyas123 said:


> Unfortunately, I have only 1.5 years of experience, so I cant claim points for this.


Hello, do you have PR now? Thanks


----------

